# wood pigeon bruised beak



## pearl123 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello everyone. Looking for some help please. Last night I was given a wood pigeon found and picked up on the road. It can stand up and use the wings but has a hugely bruised beak with the bruising seemingly going into the mouth. It hasn't eaten so I just tried the thawed peas but they seem to be staying in the mouth, almost like he cant swallow. He is also very smelly. Any ideas please.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If he is not able to eat you will have to get a liquid bird formula and slowly feed that to the bird.

Could you post a clear picture of the area? What do you see when you look down into his throat?

If there is a blockage, it sounds like canker to me. That needs immediate treatment with metronidazole. It is very invasive and can kill. It can disfigure birds and cause blockages that eventually will lead to the bird dying of starvation, if left without intervention. Please read:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/canker.htm

*


----------



## pearl123 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thankyou, Havent looked right down the throat area but the mouth looked pinky, Would canker cause bruising?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pearl123 said:


> Thankyou, Havent looked right down the throat area but the mouth looked pinky, Would canker cause bruising?


*Post a clear picture. Scroll down and check the symptoms on above link. Look down into the throat, not just in mouth. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird and the beak?


----------



## pearl123 (Jun 8, 2015)

I cant post a pic guys, been trying but cant figure it out, can just about do it on fb. I looked down her throat to see if any sign of anything and only saw the 2 peas still there


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pearl, are you on the UK rescuers Facebook group?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## pearl123 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes I'm on that group, can I reach you on it?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Was thinking maybe you could post with a pic on there?

Been out, so sorry if I missed a post.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is the woodie:


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Does his eye look weird? Am not familiar with woodies. Hope he improves soon.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Just what I'm wondering. The woodie pupil is normally much smaller and plumb centre.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, not looking good.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

View of some woodie rescuers is a considerable head trauma, which can push the eyes forward and make the pupil 'bleed'. The weird pupil is similar to something one of old PMV rescues had, in one eye, due to pressure in the cranium.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, looks like a bad head trauma. That's so sad. Is it possible for the eye to ever get back to the way it should be? Must have hit something pretty hard. Maybe a car.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

He may recover though with extended care. Our feral bird who flew into a fan where I work had head trauma, a broken wing and was nearly decapitated. Am sending my best wishes for this little guy to recover as Phoebe did but it took time.


----------

